# MBD - MBD Corporation



## System (27 August 2011)

Marbletrend Group Limited (MBD) is involved in the manufacturing, import and warehousing and distribution of bathroom products in Australia including Bunnings, Reece, Trade Link, Plumbing Plus, Plumbtec and Mitre 10. Marbletrend has branches in New South Wales, Western Australia and Queensland and agency representation in Tasmania, South Australia, Far North Queensland and Northern Territory.

http://www.marbletrend.com.au


----------



## System (28 November 2012)

On November 27, 2012, Marbletrend Group Limited changed its name to MBD Corporation Limited.


----------



## robusta (14 July 2014)

Wow this is still a disaster after lurching from near disaster to full blown disaster over the last few years they are reaching out for more money from shareholders.


----------



## chiff (18 July 2014)

yes you are right about this one.I never bought any but watched it go from a float price of 20 cents from memory,and without looking it up ,I think it is two cents now.


----------

